# Is cob masonry?



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

If cob building is not masonry should it be included in masonry?

In a recent post about vaults, the owner has built a cob house pictured below. when I first saw it 5 years ago I thought it was okay but i prefer burnt clay brick. It is now some years later and I am very impressed with cob. Very impressed.










apologies if this is might be off topic.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I would consider cob masonry...why not?...it has a lot of aggregates and materials that we use in everyday masonry and I would relate it to maybe stucco applications...

As matter of fact a lot of houses back home especially down south are stones from quarry stuccoed using cob mixture(clay,sand,a little bit of hydrated lime and color).

Adding dried grass and cow manure is also widespread.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Fundi said:


> View attachment 67250
> 
> 
> apologies if this is might be off topic.


No No No....keep it here....we will call it masonry just so we can discuss it....all forms of alternative building are incredibly interesting including cob, rammed earth, adobe, straw bale etc.

In my book cob IS the definition of masonry....at least for the purposes of this post.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

this thread somehow died...


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I would consider cob masonry as well..it is basically unfired brick material.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Funny now that i think about it...hay/grass used in some cob would be your fiber :laughing:

Not tha I am laughing at it,its proven method,just hilarious how you come by comparisons like that trying to save such an interesting thread.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Where would good old sod houses fit in? :laughing:


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

Why isn't cob used more in North America? Would masons even consider taking on building cob structure for a client?

I used to think i was open minded but I resisted my friends idea of a cob house for quite awhile, years. It was like it was an attack on my clay brick business.

Interesting though, as he built his winery offices out of block and reinforced steel. Says it is too much work and slow and no trained cobbers. Even though he likes his cob house and will build a bigger one later.

I think most building styles tend to be imitating other houses.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

cobb style construction combined with rocket stoves and heating benches:thumbsup:


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Fundi said:


> Would masons even consider taking on building cob structure for a client?



I would. As the saying goes "Show me the money & I'll build it for you"


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Fundi said:


> Why isn't cob used more in North America? Would masons even consider taking on building cob structure for a client?
> 
> I used to think i was open minded but I resisted my friends idea of a cob house for quite awhile, years. It was like it was an attack on my clay brick business.
> 
> ...


Fundi, I wouldnt be surprised to see interest in this kind of construction start to grow. It is probably the cheapest material you can build with..along with earth bag construction.

I have been researching Earthbag construction for a couple years and similar to cob building , you can make some incredible structures with it.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Brickie said:


> I would. As the saying goes "Show me the money & I'll build it for you"


I second that.


I would think it would have to do with codes?:blink:

If not I can see it being perfect for barns and other buildings,its clay in the end of the day,once sun hits it enough it will be hard like a rock


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> I have been researching Earthbag construction for a couple years and similar to cob building , you can make some incredible structures with it.


Yes you can...there is video on youtube of some asian guys(Vietnam,maybe Phillipines) doing that and stuccoing over the top...they used some archaic methods but pretty respectable outcome in the end.


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> I would think it would have to do with codes?:blink:


How do these people in Oregon deal with the codes?


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

There are loads of old cob houses in the next county to me (Devon). I saw an old cob farmhouse up for sale there not long ago for £850,000. Lot of cash for a mud house with a straw roof.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Never seen a cob house here...sure see a few stackwood homes.


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

I love cob.

If I were to build myself a house, it would be cob.


There are some some serious code issues in my area...It would take a herculean effort to cut through that red tape. I am very much thinking about forming a coalition type organisation to make this possible in my area. There are no cob, rammed earth, earth bag, adobe or similiar structures getting built (legally) in my tri-state area.


People I talk to tell me to move west...but this stuff already exists out there. Here is where it is needed.

Anyone in maryland, del, pa, ny or nj who is serious about changing codes/setting new precedents/cutting through the beaurocracy? If so, we should talk, hit me up.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Fundi said:


> How do these people in Oregon deal with the codes?


It's called the IDADT (International Don't Ask Don't Tell) code which supersedes IBC as it is grandfathered in.


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

The IDADT code is great if you want to build something on your own property, or an isolated project for a certain client.

Not so great if you'd like to build cob homes as a major part (or the entirety) of your business.

Besides, I don't think in oregon it's so much much IDADT...perhaps partially, but there are certainly areas in this country and elsewhere with easier laws. Google the terms cob, earthships, eco-village, ect and you'll find plenty of people building these types of structures rather publicly.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Rock Headed said:


> The IDADT code is great if you want to build something on your own property, or an isolated project for a certain client.
> 
> Not so great if you'd like to build cob homes as a major part (or the entirety) of your business.
> 
> Besides, I don't think in oregon it's so much much IDADT...perhaps partially, but there are certainly areas in this country and elsewhere with easier laws. Google the terms cob, earthships, eco-village, ect and you'll find plenty of people building these types of structures rather publicly.


Yeah no I agree...I was just being me with the sick twisted things my brain comes up with.

A little off topic but why don't you post up some pictures of that stone wall you built at the expo....it is very nice and I'd like to see some better resolution pics if you got em.


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm gonna have to ask my woman to see if she can get up some shots with higher res. Either way, better resolution or no, I'll make a post on the masonry pic forum tonite.

And thank you.


(back to cob)


Yep, it's masonry. And even if it's not, it's rather cool.


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

Rock Headed said:


> I love cob.
> 
> If I were to build myself a house, it would be cob.
> 
> ...


I am not in that area but I hope you succeed. Humans could build more with soil..

I am sure stuart can attest that cob houses can last a long time. probably longer than concrete. there i said it.


----------

